
We've Played HoloLens Minecraft - gilrain
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/01/22/minecraft-hololens-minecraft-reality/
======
bhhaskin
I am excited for Oculus Rift and HoloLens. Although the fundamental idea is
the same, each one has a completely different application. The Oculus Rift is
all about virtual reality and the HoloLens is for augmented reality. The
future is sure exciting!

